# Hey guys - Parkour/Freerun Athlete and Coach from Bristol



## Jackal (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey, I've been doing Parkour and Freerunning for around 6 years.

This forum looks like a great and helpful place to pitch questions, discuss and find other people interested in bodybuilding, strength training and lifting.

I'm pretty much a beginner with all this stuff despite having a pretty good background and a fair amount of knowledge in the theory, I've only been seriously lifting since January of this year.

The last 2 years I've really gotten into strength training, primarily bodyweight, gymnastic and calisthenic methods. I'm qualified as a gym instructor and working on getting qualified as a personal trainer. Hopefully I can learn a lot more from people on these forums.










Here is an example of the small progress I made last year in 6 months, I only trained bodyweight and drastically improved my diet as well as supplementing properly.

I'm currently aiming to build a better physique and improve my posture whilst developing my strength for my sport.

I'm doing lots of explosive and heavy compound lifts currently.










This is my latest photo, after 3 months of lifting on my program and a weeks rest due to illness.

I'm still very small according to anyone's standards, I know. These are just to help show who I am, where I am and what my goals are.

Cheers


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Great sport you do mate.

I used to dabble a bit back in my skating days.

Good luck and muscular looking build which is no surprise when you do what you do.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Think you look really good mate, if you stay that lean and continue adding muscle would be quality.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting stuff Jackal. How about starting a Journal containing your training, diet, rest, etc? It's really good for clarifying your thoughts and eliciting feedback.

The first two photos seem to show a slight drop / rounding forward of your left shoulder, although I am not sure if it is just the photo or a one off with your posture.

J


----------



## Jackal (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for the feedback.

I might go for the journal idea, definitely would be great to get feedback on my current program and diet.

If you take a look at the first photo you can see a scar running under the line of my left shoulder blade, this is from an operation I had as a baby for a 'Coarctation of the aorta'. As a result my left pec and lat (and possibly serratus anterior and shoulder stabalisers) are affected and look shortened, giving that asymmetrical look. For the most part though it doesn't affect my lifting aside from the left arm giving out early on the last rep of a heavy 3x3 on bench.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome mate. I'm starting to look into the free running scene. Not much about here, but very interested in it.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board dude!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Tbh, you look like you've got it sussed.

Good luck and welcome to UKM :thumbup1:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome dude. We nee more gymnasticy stuff on board 

Tried some parkourstuff down in London town. Bloody hard but fun.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Jackal (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks again guys.

If anyone is interested, I make Parkour video's, my youtube account is here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/jackaltraceur


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

welcome to UK-M BUDDY! You look like you're in pretty good shape already pal, parkour is a great sport i used to dabble when i was a skateboarder. (like you con cept you were on skates!)

Keep it up mate, you'll learn alot on here. I second the journal idea too! :thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Where abouts in Bristol you from and where ya train mate?


----------



## Jackal (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm from Hanham, I train at Fitness4Less because I'm pretty damn poor atm. 

Yourself?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Jackal said:


> I'm from Hanham, I train at Fitness4Less because I'm pretty damn poor atm.
> 
> Yourself?


Training at Esporta, near Parkway train station. Is Fitness4less the one in the centre? I'm concidering going there if it has a good amount of free weights. Right next to my work.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

good progress mate  and gud music too Mumford & Sons; I like!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome to the site mate...


----------

